# what is a good embroidery machine?



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I would like to be able to get a decent embroidery machine. Holy Moley! there are so many types and in all kinds of price ranges. Needless to say, this is for personal use not commercial, and I would like a reasonable price. I have seen some on ebay for around 500.00 i think they arer the Brother series. it seems like a good deal but....i am not certain enough about these to make a decision.eep: To be honest, I cannot afford a $500.00 mistake!:hand: Can anybody help me out with good brands etc. thanks!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

:shrug:Seriously! Nobody has any kind of opinion on any of the embroidery machines out there? I am shocked!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't really know anything about the other brands. I have a Janome MC9500, which is a combination sewing/embroidery machine. The 300e is the embroidery part of the machine as a stand-alone unit. I know Angie has one. It's a great embroidery machine, but I think it costs closer to $1000 brand new. If you could find a good used one for $500 I think it would be a much better than a Brother or Singer brand new, but I'm prejudiced, lol. All of the other brands are even more expensive than the Janome.

Sorry I can't be more help. I know there have been several people in the last year or so who bought a Brother or a Singer, hopefully they'll pop in soon. Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use a Janome 300E which was their first embroidery only machine, but it's more than your $500 mentioned. I swear by Janome brand and machnes that are purchased through a dealer, rather than something like Hancocks, or Walmart.

BUT, I know that some of the ladies here have the Brother machine that runs about $385 at walmart, and can USB plug from computer to embroidery machine for downloading designs.

The Janome has the 350E and the 200E, different levels of capabilities since my 300E. Worth checking them out.

and just for your drooling fun - check out

www.emlibrary.com for downloadable, not very expensive embroidery designs. This is where I usually get 99% of my bought new embroidery designs.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a 300e as well--got it on ebay for just under 500.00. It's a great machine -mine does well with any type of thread I've used but I know some people say they can only use certain types.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a janome sewing machine, I do not know what number it is. it just says it is a classmate. Bought it from a dealer when the Middle school stopped offering sewing classes. It was not that old. Love it!

The $500.00 was just the price I had seen on ebay for a few machines. I do not want to spend less but have a poor quality machine. I would rather save up and get something worthwhile. 

That being said, it sounds like I need to go back to the dealer I bought my janome from and see what they have and what kind of deal I can get there. Thanks for the input, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> and just for your drooling fun - check out
> 
> www.emlibrary.com for downloadable, not very expensive embroidery designs. This is where I usually get 99% of my bought new embroidery designs.


She's not kidding, it's a great site, lots of variety and very good prices. Thanks a lot Angie...you...enabler, you!  lol I've found lots of other sites I love, but wow the prices on some of them. I obviously have champagne taste on a beer pocketbook, ha!

Seriously, I've spent almost as much on designs and threads as I did the machine!  Then there are the stabilizers, adhesives, extra hoops, and for me all those extra feet for the sewing part of it...I could go on and on, lol. The machine is just a small part of it! But it's so much fun!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

calliemoonbeam said:


> She's not kidding, it's a great site, lots of variety and very good prices. Thanks a lot Angie...you...enabler, you!  lol I've found lots of other sites I love, but wow the prices on some of them. I obviously have champagne taste on a beer pocketbook, ha!
> 
> Seriously, I've spent almost as much on designs and threads as I did the machine!  Then there are the stabilizers, adhesives, extra hoops, and for me all those extra feet for the sewing part of it...I could go on and on, lol. The machine is just a small part of it! But it's so much fun!



LIKE :clap:


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I have both a Janome 300E and a Bernina 630E. I like both machines, but Bernina sews out better....the stitches are denser and the design just "looks" better. However, the Janome is a workhorse and continues to sew well. I used it for my "in Home" sewing business for several years and it continues to run well today. The problem with my Janome 300E is that it requires a card reader for my computer. I like the ease of using a USB on the Bernina. The newer Janome machines have a USB port or so my dealer was telling me.

You truly do get what you pay for. Bernina had a stand alone embroidery machine several years ago, but my dealer did not carry them. My dealer told me that those older units were made by Janome. I really can't say enough good things about the Bernina product, but I also really like my Janome. You can't go wrong with either machine.

The Brother machine......my friend says not as reliable as mine but that is only hearsay and I have no experience with the Brother machine.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree the Berninas are great machines and do put out a nicer end product. If I had more money I might get one, but price-wise we're talking the difference between catfish and Beluga caviar, lol! 

For so many years, only the very well-off people could afford embroidery machines, so I'm glad that more manufacturers are making them and that there are machines available in all price ranges so that everyone has access.

Ahh, if only money were no object...well, I'd have to buy a bigger house to hold all my sewing machines and supplies, lol, and I'd need a warehouse for my fabric stash!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine is a BabyLock Ellegante that I bought about 7 years ago. I looked at everything I could find but that was the one that gave me the best bang for my buck as far as I was concerned. One of the selling features for me was the USB and just how much nicer it sewed out than a lot of the others.

I advise you to go try several and see what features they have that YOU would use.


----------

